# Thanksgiving Tips



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanksgiving is a national holiday celebrated on various dates in the United States, Canada, Brazil, Grenada, Saint Lucia, and *Liberia*, and the sub-national entities Leiden, Norfolk Island, and the inhabited territories of the United States.

Get ready by reviewing these AskAndy articles:

*Turkey Cooking and Carving*
*Table Manners *(Even if it's only two of you this year!)


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Good stuff Andy! 

Out of all the Thanksgiving's, the two most memorable for me related to food were:
1. Deep fried Turkey
2. Leg of Lamb instead of Turkey one year (yum)

Curious as to what other's favorite Thanksgiving dinner or side dish is?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We have occasionally served Standing Rib Roast/Prime Rib at Thanksgiving (or Christmas). Otherwise, the sequence is Turkey for Thanksgiving, Prime Rib for Christmas and a Roast Crown of Pork for New Years...and then we wonder, where did all this extra weight come from? 

The tip I offer is if you find yourself running behind schedule in the kitchen and family/company are on their way to the feast, you can shorten the roasting time for the turkey by pouring almost boiling water over the just thawed turkey to shrink the skin...it also shortens the roasting time for the bird! Nuff said.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike: 

It's always been roast turkey! 🦃

But since we're not having our 40+ year traditional dinner with our friends, my wife and I will just have a turkey breast for the first time! Wish me luck.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> We have occasionally served Standing Rib Roast/Prime Rib at Thanksgiving


Now that sounds really good too!



eagle2250 said:


> you can shorten the roasting time for the turkey by pouring almost boiling water over the just thawed turkey to shrink the skin


Man, that's Pro Tip. Thanks @eagle2250. I'll be in Detroit this year visiting my Mom for Thanksgiving, so if we're running behind, I'll be sure to use this tip.



Andy said:


> my wife and I will just have a turkey breast for the first time! Wish me luck.


Good luck. Hope you and Malinda have a great Turkey day


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always enjoyed turkey with a lot of gravy and my favorite side dishes would have to be stuffing & marshmallow yams, my favorite desserts would have to be Apple or Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2020)

We just had PB & J . . . as usual .


----------



## The Great Garbanzo (Oct 20, 2020)

My Mother,and now my wife (bless her) always roast 6 legged Turkeys. I'm the only one in the family who likes...LOVES....dark meat. 

Back when my wife and I were dating she came to my Mom's house for Thanksgiving. Typically she would roast the drumsticks in a sep pan but that year she lined them up along the side of the bird!!! Been a tradition save for this year. 1 breast 4 drums and 4 thighs!!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Guest-226098 said:


> We just had PB & J . . . as usual .


PB&J sandwiches, from a vending machine are probably what saved me from starvation as an undergraduate in college. Survival rations, eh?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> PB&J sandwiches, from a vending machine are probably what saved me from starvation as an undergraduate in college. Survival rations, eh?


I love a good PB& J sandwich when I'm in the mood for a snack.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> I love a good PB& J sandwich when I'm in the mood for a snack.


How about a grilled PB&J


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I’ll go make a PB&J, right now (I’d prefer the “standing rib roast”, but 1. No one here to make it and 2. No roast here to make!).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> How about a grilled PB&J


Now that sounds different, maybe I'll make that one day, never had a grilled peanut butter jelly sandwich before.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> I think I'll go make a PB&J, right now (I'd prefer the "standing rib roast", but 1. No one here to make it and 2. No roast here to make!).


Are you going to make it grilled?


----------

